# box/silding sash meeting rail (weatherseal detail)



## wee dram (17 Jul 2010)

hi all
just wondering how you fellas do your meeting rails on box/sliding sash windows
i've worked for a few companies that all do it differently and would be very intersted find out what works best for you
cheers


----------



## JFC (17 Jul 2010)

I normally put mine in the middle . I tried putting one at the bottom and one at the top once but it didnt work very well . It didnt work atall to be honest .


----------



## clewlowm (17 Jul 2010)

i agree. the middle does work out the best place. 

do you live in sunderland?


----------



## wee dram (17 Jul 2010)

forgot to mention its the seal detail on the meeting rails i'm interested in 

thick geordie not from sunderland


----------



## JFC (18 Jul 2010)

I do mine as square sections and make the top sash a bit wider to help take the lock and i use i mighton brush and carrier in the bottom sash .


----------

